# vintage CS-1 mod help



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

*vintage-ish CS-1 mod help*

Good day all,
I recently picked up a vintage-ish BOSS CS-1 Comp/Sustain....it is the kind with the momentary LED and I have read that there is a mod to change that to the normal method of the LED on when the pedal is active....does anyone have any info on this....or should I even bother...
Cheers


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?board=2.0

Go here and do a search, you might find what you are looking for. You sure you don't have a cs-1? a CE-1 is a chorus pedal.


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

groovy, found it, it is the CS-1...I did a typo.
thx a bunch


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

keep us posted how you like the mod. I mod a fair amount of pedals and am always curious on what people think of the different mods out there.


----------

